# Alert Sound



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

For some reason, I don't get the initial alert sound. All I get now is the countdown ding for each second. This makes it hard to notice if the phone isn't in front of my face and/or I'm not in a completely silent area. This has been going on for about a week now. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2015)

I've missed a few rides because of this.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

same here


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Check that your phone isn't automatically connected to your phone's stereo via Bluetooth. This has been the reason I've missed several ride request sounds.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> For some reason, I don't get the initial alert sound. All I get now is the countdown ding for each second. This makes it hard to notice if the phone isn't in front of my face and/or I'm not in a completely silent area. This has been going on for about a week now. Anyone else have the same problem?


I missed a couple rides recently where I should have heard the ping... all of the sudden my phone vibrated, I looked at it, and it had the missed request screen. I thought maybe I just didn't hear it, but maybe it never happened.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Maybe it's some sort of conspiracy to reduce our acceptance rates and thus, the number of power bonuses that they pay us.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> Check that your phone isn't automatically connected to your phone's stereo via Bluetooth. This has been the reason I've missed several ride request sounds.


I've heard of this being an issue, but I don't use Bluetooth at all so I'm thinking it's just an issue with the app itself.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Maybe it's some sort of conspiracy to reduce our acceptance rates and thus, the number of power bonuses that they pay us.


If I tried to get the power bonus around here I would end up with 30 hours worked and 15 rides given. Lyft needs to do something quickly about their market share, it's slipping more and more each day.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I've heard of this being an issue, but I don't use Bluetooth at all so I'm thinking it's just an issue with the app itself.


Same here, I don't even have bluetooth in my car. 2008 FTW, bluetooth came out on the 2009 model apparently.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Same issue here! I turned off the bluetooth on my iPhone, and I still did not receive a "sound alert" when a ping came in. I assume that the only fix is to un-pair the phone with the car? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I have always had bluetooth connected to radio, alerts play through radio. I have experienced missed requests from no sound, though. I figured it out when I had the app on while sitting at home.

Uber app notifications work no matter what sound profile is being used. Lyft, if phone is on vibrate, does not sound. I used to leave my phone on vibrate so the texts and emails wouldn't chime through radio. Now rather than set phone to vibrate I set the notification volume to off (leaving System, Ringtone, and Media on full) and I'm able to use bluetooth, not get bothered by text sounds and still hear requests.


----------

